# Help needed with a couple of issues please



## SiLovesCoffee (Dec 6, 2021)

So I have had my 2nd user Rancilio Silva for a couple of months now and am hoping to find a little advice here as to what may be going wrong.

My typical brew is a pair of flat whites, I generally go for 14g beans per cup and it tends to be dialled in at near the lowest setting on the Rocky grinder with a fairly light tamp on my fave fresh local beans (shout to Neighbourhood). 

I give the machine 15-20 mins to heat up while I sort my grind into dosing cups that I 3d printed, giving them a little shake to break any clumps.

I haven't started the art of temp surfing yet, I just go straight into brewing. The first shot of coffee usually flows beautifully provided I have got the grind and tamp right, normally with a good crema.

I then go to do a 2nd shot about 1 minute later and the machine behaves like it is struggling to repeat the same pressure, it just drips through. It gets there eventually, but the coffee is not great. I have tried tamping less and even putting a little less coffee in, but always the same on the 2nd shot. Is this too soon after or is there any other recommended part of the process to do two double espressos in reasonably quick succession? If it helps, I do think the pucks seem to be coming out quite moist, with a slight indent from the screen. That applies to both coffees though. 

After I have made the two shots I am now starting to see a new issue on the steaming part of my process. Once I set the steam switch on after a couple of minutes a small amount of steam starts coming from near the grouphead pretty much continually. This definitely wasn't happening when I first got it. I am still getting good pressure and able to work the milk well and fast, but I am a bit worried as to what is causing this.

I bought this model and 2nd hand as I am fairly happy taking things apart to repair and sort. Before I start splurging on parts though some tips would be much appreciated.


----------



## lukejmblair (8 mo ago)

Hi Si - did you ever find out the problem here? Looks like no-one posted a reply? Think my 15-year old Silvia has the same problem!
Luke


----------

